# New Yorker Jacket



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

I just ordered the New Yorker Jacket!  I got the one with the doggie at the door.  So excited they had it for the kindle 3!

Mary J


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds nice


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know it is finally available.  I'd asked M-Edge recently about it on facebook and they said probably first week in December.  I want the dog one too.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I had never seen those before. They are all really cute!!  Great choice with the doggie at the door. I also love the Dogwood Tree in Bloom.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

and now I see Bookopolis.  These cover are fabulous!!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

They are all really nice.  But I thought some new designs were coming for the K3 so I'm a bit disappointed.  I was hoping to give some to friends as Christmas gifts.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> They are all really nice. But I thought some new designs were coming for the K3 so I'm a bit disappointed. I was hoping to give some to friends as Christmas gifts.


It's a start. Considering how long it took for them to have any K3 covers at all, I'm surprised they have these already.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

Mary Johnson said:


> I just ordered the New Yorker Jacket! I got the one with the doggie at the door. So excited they had it for the kindle 3!
> 
> Mary J


Will you post some photos and share your feeling when you receive it? I kinda' like the one with the guy reading on the stack of books, but I was just wondering why they went with the corner straps vs. the hinge clamp on the K3 version? Not that it matters that much to me.

I like the "Page Turner" also but it's not available.

*Also, does anyone have one of these for their older Kindle, if so how has it held up? Does it have quality construction?*


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, I will post pics and give a review on it!  Not sure when it will ship, but says usually in 1 to 3 days.

Mary J


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'll be ordering the dog by the door to compliment my noreve when I want a change...wish I didn't have to wait


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

*Features K3*
These Kindle jackets feature popular The New Yorker covers on M-Edge's ultra-slim, lightweight cover
Using a photo sublimation process, the art appears as printed fabric on the front cover, with a tan microfiber interior.
Utilizes a four-point mounting system to hold the device securely in place
Compatible with M-Edge's innovative e-Luminator booklight (patent pending, sold separately)
Available exclusively from M-Edge Accessories

*Features K2*
The New Yorker cover Bookopolis by Eric Drooker on M-Edges popular GO! jacket, an ultra-slim,*lightweight cover made with 100% genuine leather * Using a photo sublimation process, the art appears as printed fabric on the front cover, with a tan microfiber interior. 
Utilizes a Kindle-compatible hinge system in addition to a two point mounting system with elastic straps to hold the device securely in place 
Compatible with M-Edges innovative e-Luminator2 booklight (patent pending, sold separately) 
Available exclusively from M-Edge Accessories

Is this just an oversight or is the new K3 cover not made of 100% genuine leather?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay!  Been waiting for that!!  I  had bought  one  for my K2  right before  the K3's  were announced  so  I never had time to  enjoy it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

MulliganAl said:


> *Features K3*
> These Kindle jackets feature popular The New Yorker covers on M-Edge's ultra-slim, lightweight cover
> Using a photo sublimation process, the art appears as printed fabric on the front cover, with a tan microfiber interior.
> Utilizes a four-point mounting system to hold the device securely in place
> ...


Hi,

We used the highest quality, microfiber leather (man-made) for the back and interior accents on our New Yorker Jackets for the Kindle 3. I hope this information has been helpful! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you!

Jaime At M-Edge


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I purchased  the new  M-edge Capital  which  I understand  is made of this same  microfiber leather and it is  wonderful.  I'm very happy  with the quality and the cover.


----------



## Mary Johnson (Sep 12, 2010)

Just received an email,,,, it SHIPPED!  Yippee!  

Mary J


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

both of you please post your thoughts when it arrives I have wanted this cover since it first came out for the K2


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

GORGEOUS. I have never before been tempted to buy a different cover...this one might sway me.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> We used the highest quality, microfiber leather (man-made) for the back and interior accents on our New Yorker Jackets for the Kindle 3. I hope this information has been helpful! Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you!
> 
> Jaime At M-Edge


Thanks Jaime, I would rather have leather but I guess this will be OK. Do you know when the jacket called the 'Page Turner' by Ana Juan will be available for the K3?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mary, let us know how you like it when you get it.  I'm interested in what you think of the material used for the back and spine.  I know that the picture part is fabric.  The K2 version had leather and the K3 cover uses synthetic material.


----------



## MulliganAl (Nov 11, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Mary, let us know how you like it when you get it. I'm interested in what you think of the material used for the back and spine. I know that the picture part is fabric. The K2 version had leather and the K3 cover uses synthetic material.


I really don't like that they removed the leather yet charge the same price. There is something very special about having a nice leather folder or eReader case in your hand.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

oh, so tempting. I also love the Dogwood and the Dog Behind the Door.  I wish the inside wasn't tan, won't look the best with the graphite Kindle.  But so tempting I need to keep telling myself that I don't need another cover. 

I had the Sunday in Central Park for my K2 and really liked it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Morning Everyone!


I just wanted to let everyone know that today's contest prize is the "Dog Behind Door" New Yorker Jacket for the Latest Generation Kindle.  Stay tuned to Facebook and good luck!

Jaime


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today's contest prize is the "Dog Behind Door" New Yorker Jacket for the Latest Generation Kindle. Stay tuned to Facebook and good luck!
> 
> Jaime


Can you also post those contests here for those of us who don't have/do Facebook?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Can you also post those contests here for those of us who don't have/do Facebook?


At this time, our 12 Days of Christmas promotion lives on our Facebook and Twitter pages. We invite you to join Facebook and Twitter to connect with our fans, our employees and our products.

However stay tuned, as we will also be running promotions and contest in the near future on Kindleboards.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know that today's contest prize is the "Dog Behind Door" New Yorker Jacket for the Latest Generation Kindle. Stay tuned to Facebook and good luck!
> 
> Jaime


entered thx


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Entered - thanks!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kim said:


> oh, so tempting. I also love the Dogwood and the Dog Behind the Door. I wish the inside wasn't tan, won't look the best with the graphite Kindle. But so tempting I need to keep telling myself that I don't need another cover.
> 
> I had the Sunday in Central Park for my K2 and really liked it.


Kim, no problem, it's just a good excuse to get a new skin to match the tan inside, that's the way I think.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kim, no problem, it's just a good excuse to get a new skin to match the tan inside, that's the way I think.


You evil enabler! I was resisting a skin since the graphite is so pretty. But, you are right, this might be a good reason to get a new cover AND a new skin.


----------

